# What month will the Flounder migrate?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've pretty much missed out on the floundering lately due to trying to re-rig our boat. I'm hoping to at least get a chance or two this fall but we only have a 15' jon boat. I'm hoping we won't miss the run whenthey evacuate, LOL! Hoping to get a tip or two so we can hopefully be ready. We won't be hitting the passes or jetties. I grew up sticking them in the Gulf, so we are still green on the boat method. BTW, we love it and are hooked!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

they usually start to head out when the firstor secondcold front hits.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, I'm hoping we will still stick a few on the shores of our bay as they are going out. We never get the chance to go, but I bet once we get our rig redone, we will have better luck because of having better lighting. Yeah, definitely don't want any secrets from anybody, just a tip. The chances of us being out there when others are, are slim to none. Our schedule just doesn't allow. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

All I know is that durring December through February, I can go out in the gulf and shoot two at a time on the wrecks while spearfishing. Last winter, I was walking on flounder in 80' of water.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I still remember layering up for the trips in the Gulf at night wadeing for them. I think I actually enjoyed wearing the jeans because the baitfish would'nt make me do the ole knee-to-chins! All the ones we ever stuck in the Gulf were doormats and it makes me want to try it again. Got all the gear, just need a new innertube.


----------



## Lowrider33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Do you put battery,drinks etc. in the inner tube or what???


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Second strong cold front in November. Usualy around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

So you're saying we have till Turkey Day? Hope to be finished. When this project is done, I don't think I'm going to be changing for a while. I love the Halogen lights! Thanks!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I know a couple of winter run funnel spots where you can anchor, turn you lights on and gig them as they cruise by. Easiest floundering you'll ever do.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd love to know where they are, but I know honey holes are very hush hush.


----------

